# guess which one is up the duff ?



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

this thread is to find out how many people can tell which one of my three females is pregnant 

i have a cream one called sunshine 
and 2 grey ones called blossom and lucy. 

all you have to do is answer which one you believe is ready to pop 

after quite a few people have replied to the thread i will tell you how many people are correct and which hammie is really the pregnant one 

have fun


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

i still say the CREAM one


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

one in the middle photo 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

The second one


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

im going with the first photo, but no maybe the last lol i duno x


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

hehe this is fun


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> hehe this is fun


your so cruel tell us ......... please


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

nope not telling yet


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

I think we deserve to know  hehe


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

not yet, hehehehehe


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

That first one is fat so i say her


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Blossom,(is Blossom the 2nd one?)


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

yeh blossom is the second one but still not saying wether i her or not  hee hee :001_tt2:


----------



## amywatkin (Aug 4, 2009)

The cream one  ohhhh i wana know nowwww


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

ok please tell us i wana go bed but wont till you tell


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

haha your lucky that i wana go 2 bed aswel now sooooooo........................


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

its the cream one (sunshine) :001_tt2:

ha lots of you thought it was blossom :laugh:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> its the cream one (sunshine) :001_tt2:
> 
> ha lots of you thought it was blossom :laugh:


YAY i was right lol


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

lol my first answer was right, lol, dont forget piccies when she has them were all piccie mad xx


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Ahhh i got it wrong   lol

Cant wait to see piccies of the babies !!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

As Homer would say "Doh"


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

When is she due?


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

not sure exatly when she is due but it could be anytime from now till about 2 weeks but should hopefully be next week


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

So just when we start getting piccies of Rosie's babies then we will be hearing about Sunshine giving birth.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

yes hopefully  
i had to give sunshines cage a clean today as shes decided that she was going to nest in the tube and also wee and poo all in there so it was beginning to get extremely smelling and dirty so hopefully this wouldnt have disturbed her. 

i didnt disinfect or anything like that just toke out dirty bedding and wipped away the wee and placed her back in. also gave them all some nice apple tree branches

and a couple of them have had new toys aswel (stuff from work that wasnt selling / or slightly damaged)


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

well last night she ate quite a bit of food and this morning ive found that she has moved into her nest box with lots of bedding. 

havnt heard any squeking as yet but never know.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

heard some little squweks about half hour ago but not sure wether it was just my 2 dwarf girls or wether it was actually some babies. 

been no sign of mum yet today but have heard her in her box scratching about and moving bedding. 

hope to see her at some point soon to see if her big belly has gone down at all. 
would weigh her but bit risky, will leave it for few days. 

ive also got my stud syrian today but no success at mating yet.


----------

